# Saddle: Cleaning and Preserving



## Dbike (Mar 29, 2022)

What is a good way to clean the saddle? Mine is a silver glow saddle ('69 Sting-Ray Fair Lady). Also, something to preserve it/keep it from drying out?


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Mar 29, 2022)

Just be glad there's not holes in it. There's not much you can do for the vinyl seats. Bathroom cleaner is about all I would use to clean that one. Unfortunately, these seats get rust stains from the foam/pan underneath.


----------



## Miq (Mar 29, 2022)

My buddy with a boat let me use some of this Vinyl Sauce on an old saddle and it helped clean it up.


----------



## Dbike (Mar 29, 2022)

Miq said:


> My buddy with a boat let me use some of this Vinyl Sauce on an old saddle and it helped clean it up.



Oh, that looks good. Thanks for the link.


----------

